# Moeller PS3 Stützbatterie



## Stromtom (18 Februar 2006)

Hallo,
Habe eine Anlage in der zwei Moeller PS3 SPS´n verbaut sind. Die beiden sind über ein Datenkabel miteinander verbunden.In einer der beiden Steuerungen befinden sich zwei Stütz/bzw.Pufferbatterien in der anderen ist keine.Hat die Steuerung so etwas wie eine Low Bat. Anzeige und wie oft sollten die Batterien gewechselt werden??? Die Anlage steht nämlich in einen ungeheizten Raum und ist immer wieder über längeren Zeitraum ausgeschaltet.
Leider hab ich mit Moeller Sps´n noch nicht recht viel zu tun gehabt. Wer kann mir weiterhelfen    

Gruß Thomas


----------



## kolbendosierer (18 Februar 2006)

Hallo,

wir wechseln sämtlich Batterien der SPS Siemens, Möller einmal im Jahr.
Soweit ich weiß haben die Möllerteile keine Anzeige, und wenn die Batterie leer ist und die Anlage spannunglos ist kann es sein das das Programm weg ist oder man es über ein EPROM wieder einlesen muß.


Gruß

Robert


----------



## Quagga (27 Februar 2006)

*Batterien*

Hallo,
ja einmal im Jahr die Batterien wechseln ist ratsam. Dazu würde ich mir ein EEProm zulegen (bei Ebay gibt es günstige), dann ist man auf der sicheren Seite. 

Beste Grüße 
Frank


----------



## orcafan (25 März 2008)

In welchem Steuerungszustand werden die Batterien ausgetauscht, Steuerung ein oder aus?????
Ich habe keinerlei Erfahrung mit Klöckner und möchte das Programm nicht verlieren!!
Danke!!!


----------



## kolbendosierer (25 März 2008)

Hi,

also das wichtigste ist (so weit ich weis) das die Spannungsversorgung für die Steuerung an ist. Ist eigentlich nicht anders wie bei den alten Siemens Steuerungen. 

Gruß

Robert


----------



## Uwe Schröder (25 März 2008)

*Noch ein Tip!*

Hallo!

Die PS3 hat nur einen Zähler der die Stunden anzeigt,
wie lange die SPS über Stützbatterie gelaufen ist.

Wie meine Vorredern würde einmal im Jahr wechseln,
die Batterien.

Am besten ist natürlich den EEPROM zu haben,
ich glaube das Ding heist EE3 oder so.
Den Steckt man auf auf die Programmierbuchse,
sollte mal das Programm weg sein,
kann man das so zurück holen.

mfG. Uwe Schröder


----------



## Ludewig (26 März 2008)

Da kann man nach meiner Erinnerung noch differenzierter dran:
Spätere Typen (ich meine nur DC-Versionen mit Transistorausgängen???), die wir regelmäßig verbaut haben, hatten ein internes Programm-EEPROM. Das erkennt man daran, dass als Typenbezecihnung auch -EE oder so ähnlich auftauchte.

Bei diesen diente die Batterie nur für die Uhr (jawohl!) sowie für die Remanenz bestimmter Merkerbereiche (?). Wir haben diese Reihe dann immer ohne Batterie rennen lassen.

Bei den anderen Modellen  empfehle ich dringend ein Backup entweder auf das externe Speichermodul oder auf Platte mittels Software S3. Wir hatten öfter Probleme mit dem Wiederanlauf nach Netzausfall, wenn die Batterie nicht mehr fit oder ihre Kontakte korrodiert (Außenaufstellung) waren. Gelegentlich vergaß die PS3 dann auch ihre Wiederanlaufbedingung und blieb auf Stop stehen. Dann musste man sie in jedem Fall mit dem PG wiederbeleben.

 Die PS3 Programme kann man übrigens anders als die PS4 >100 Programme nicht nur auslesen, sondern auch dekompilieren und nachbearbeiten.


----------



## Ludewig (26 März 2008)

Nachtrag zum Backup:

Es geht natürlich auch mit dem (Hand-)PRG 3 + Kassettenrekorder. Hier liegt noch ein ganzer Haufen dieser Kassetten 'rum.:sw19:


----------



## kirk42 (28 März 2008)

Noch ein Vorteil vom EE-Modul , man kann 2 Programme drin abspeichern dann hätte er wenn das eine Modul mal abraucht noch eine Kopie auf der zweiten Steuerung.

Gruss Thomas F.


----------

